# Sky, Candy and Luna



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I stole Ducky's thread idea 

Some recent pics 

Sky... my OH took this picture :lol:









Luna...Apologies for the blur!






















































Candy...









:thumbup:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

never need an excuse to show off our babies 

all looking lovely :thumbup::thumbup: esp luna :001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Luna seems to take over my camera these days :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:
FAB pics...
I could look at pics of your dogs all day!!!!! `


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lozb said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> FAB pics...
> I could look at pics of your dogs all day!!!!! `


You are strange :lol: Thank you


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

sequeena said:


> You are strange :lol: Thank you


I am in a friday-night-strongbow-induced-strangeness-phase.... so strangeness is permitted 
And....
you're welcome


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lozb said:


> I am in a friday-night-strongbow-induced-strangeness-phase.... so strangeness is permitted
> And....
> you're welcome


No you're just drunk :lol:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

sequeena said:


> No you're just drunk :lol:


:lol: 
Not yet... but I am working on it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lozb said:


> :lol:
> Not yet... but I am working on it


Hahaha good luck with that :lol:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pictures of them all. They are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

fine looking dogs


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi love your lot sky fav though because of breed my fav breed


----------

